# How many UP going to be in prison for fraud?



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment.


It will be the State Attorney Generals offices in each State that will be in charge of doing the prosecuting.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm still working. Banked 1250 last week.

Sitting at 325 this week. I don't want UE.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


Its " MR. SUNSHINE " !


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Don't know about other states but in Texas when reporting "Profits" from your self employed job you report NET profits (after expenses)
So if you drive in Texas you should be able to zero out your weekly "Profits" & keep collecting unemployment until it's exhausted (39 total weeks under the DUA/PUA &#128521;

See Page 12
https://www.twc.texas.gov/files/jobseekers/calculate-report-earnings-twc.pdf


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I laughed HARD when I saw this thread title.

Opened thread and laughed some more. Thank you OP, I can now sleep in peace.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

They dont have the time or money to chase every penny chasing uber driver.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It will be the State Attorney Generals offices in each State that will be in charge of doing the prosecuting.


If the loan program crosses state lines it's a federal matter.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


yep, some of the dummies are reporting that they have 10 employee's......!!!! Give it up and Give me a break. I Filled my sba upto 10,000.00 app out, just me as a single proprietor, and received $1000.00 dollars..yea..


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lyle said:


> They dont have the time or money to chase every penny chasing uber driver.


You'd be surprised. They have have people with both the State, and Federal, Government doing nothing but chasing this sort of thing.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lyle said:


> They dont have the time or money to chase every penny chasing uber driver.


Wishful thinking, today most fraud is discovered by computer matching software. It's cheap and don't need a lot of manpower.



Uber's Guber said:


> It will be the State Attorney Generals offices in each State that will be in charge of doing the prosecuting.


PPP, EIDL, and $600 unemployment match fraud are federal crimes. Unless the numbers are huge you won't go to jail, they will just make your life a living hell and slap leins on you until they get their money back!


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> You'd be surprised. They have have people with both the State, and Federal, Government doing nothing but chasing this sort of thing.


But who would want to be a part of an unethical deed that can come back and BITE one in their ASS...


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Does Uber even report earnings under $20,000?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I'm still working. Banked 1250 last week.
> 
> Sitting at 325 this week. I don't want UE.


Where are you located? Good for you



Lyle said:


> They dont have the time or money to chase every penny chasing uber driver.


The government has time and money and people to get after " their" money back.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> But who would want to be a part of an unethical deed that can come back and BITE one in their ASS...


Agreed.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

At a rough estimate 0.005%


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Poll needs some work.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm thinking:
10 % of drivers that actually get UI benefits
1 % of drivers that drive while on UI benefits
0.5 % who get caught driving while on UI benefits


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Some of our worst posters are the best at making thread titles. What a conundrum.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> 0.5% - Percent who get caught driving while on UI benefits


And a small minority that ends up getting prosecuted and going to jail over it, rather than having to pay it back with a possible penalty. Hence my calculation above.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Poll needs some work.


Very well stated.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

@waldowainthrop is hedging his bets:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> And a small minority that ends up getting prosecuted and going to jail over it, rather than having to pay it back with a possible penalty. Hence my calculation above.


Shocked at the number of folks, on this forum, that actually brag about being totally unethical. Adults who never grew up or just can't figure life out.

And even worse, rationalizing it.

Certainly expect much more out of a moderator than I'm seeing with some of your posts.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Shocked at the number of folks, on this forum, that actually brag about being totally unethical. Adults who never grew up or just can't figure life out.
> 
> And even worse, rationalizing it.
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, you were saying in other threads that you would get drivers deactivated who did things you did not like, by making false complaints against them. Weren't you saying you'd get a driver deactivated if he had anything stored in his trunk?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I'm still working. Banked 1250 last week.
> 
> Sitting at 325 this week. I don't want UE.


What good is 1250 if somebody coughs on u and u get the plague. If you can get PUA take it and sit your ass down somewhere.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Poll needs some work.


Indeed. I have seen better polls, if I'm honest.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Shocked at the number of folks, on this forum, that actually brag about being totally unethical. Adults who never grew up or just can't figure life out.
> 
> And even worse, rationalizing it.
> 
> ...


I'm not condoning being unethical at all. The thread is about the possibility of prison time here, not whether the act should be done or not. I agree it would be both unethical and silly to try.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

:thumbup:Nobody will go to jail.
1. After the miles expenses , your earnings is limited. You misjudged your total miles , you are not a accountant. People make mistakes.
2. You are a essential worker and you decided to put your life in danger by transporting pax's that had CV19. You did not do the ride for money , but to help the country. ( flag waving in the background, with national anthem playing). Somehow the earnings went over the allowable $$$$. Who has time to look at the earnings when your main focus is patriotic duty?:smiles:
3. Stress of transporting essential workers, who are saving lives, forced you to make some minor mistakes .


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Uber doesn't issue a 1099 until you earn over $20,000,


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Lyle said:


> They dont have the time or money to chase every penny chasing uber driver.





MiamiKid said:


> You'd be surprised. They have have people with both the State, and Federal, Government doing nothing but chasing this sort of thing.





Seamus said:


> Wishful thinking, today most fraud is discovered by computer matching software. It's cheap and don't need a lot of manpower.


This is the type of stuff I do for my full time job. If they want to find people doing this, they will. And with the Gov't, it doesn't matter if it's this week, this month, this year, or 5 years from now, they have time and people to find you. And most of this isn't even people. It's the computer doing a lot of the work.



Lyle said:


> Does Uber even report earnings under $20,000?





Lyle said:


> Uber doesn't issue a 1099 until you earn over $20,000,


Doesn't matter if Uber reports if X person filed a tax return. And that tax return now doesn't match up to what they submitted on whatever money they asked for. And it's very easy to let the computer spit out all the outliers for those people that their numbers don't add up. That report goes to an investigator. They confirm what the computer sent them. Letters start getting sent you need to re-pay whatever money or else. Up to this point from finding the outliers to sending letters is very little effort and time as the computer does most the work and a person simple has to verify what the computer said is right. Don't agree to start re-paying + fines + interest, well, that's when it starts to get ugly and people get more involved. And again, it can be months or years before they get to your case. They don't care and interest and fines are racking up in the meantime.

Good luck folks......


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


Almost none will go to jail. Why would the government do that when they can happily juice you like a bloated grape?

You get to pay the money back in full: [Cha-Ching]

You get to pay to have a lawyer represent you ($2000 retainer minimum): [Cha-Ching]

You get to pay probation fees and court costs: [Cha-Ching]

You get to pay a criminal fine to the courts: [Cha-Ching]

And assuming the court doesn't garnish your wages, levy your bank account, or put a lien on your house, you can duck them for 30 years and have the IRS take it out of your Social Security (with interest). [Cha-Ching]


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Where are you located? Good for you
> 
> 
> The government has time and money and people to get after " their" money back.


I reside in Phoenix. It's 107 here today!&#128165;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Shocked at the number of folks, on this forum, that actually brag about being totally unethical. Adults who never grew up or just can't figure life out.
> 
> And even worse, rationalizing it.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that . &#128514;


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Does the law said you can't work because you are on UI...What happened to reduced income because of the pandemic

If I averse 950$ and know make only 400$...isn't it logical that I will need help to supplement lost income..


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

akwunomy said:


> Does the law said you can't work because you are on UI...What happened to reduced income because of the pandemic


I think you can depend your state. Better to look at it. If you get 700-800 x week I suggest you stay home. To be sure is to read and know the rules where you resides.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

akwunomy said:


> Does the law said you can't work because you are on UI...What happened to reduced income because of the pandemic
> 
> If I averse 950$ and know make only 400$...isn't it logical that I will need help to supplement lost income..


Yes but you have to REPORT it. That's the issue, not reporting it. Of course no one is going to jail, just paybacks, interest, fines, liens, and banned from future filing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And even worse, rationalizing it.


do you believe every post you read here?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don’t worry, they will release you from the prison.
Too many positive tests inside the prison system.:smiles: Prison, Meat Plants and Nursing homes.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

No one is talking about the forum-to-prison pipeline. 🔨


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Some of our worst posters are the best at making thread titles. What a conundrum.


You heard the story about the editor who got his story accepted, but the headline was rejected ..

The story was about a midget, a "little person" who was also a fortune teller. She had a little shop (sorry) from which she gazed into a crystal ball. Well, she went a little too far and got herself arrested. She was sitting in the cop car in the back seat and the cops were inside searching the shop, and ... she escaped.
So, the Headline?

*Small Medium at Large*


----------



## DenisX (Apr 19, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> You'd be surprised. They have have people with both the State, and Federal, Government doing nothing but chasing this sort of thing.


Most is picked up by computer


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

To comply with the Indiana pua, unemployed must file a weekly voucher stating how much they have made during the week in their gig jobs.
That means that if you drive for Uber and you are out with your app on, you must compute the hours that you have your app on, and how much you make; if you make more than what your unemployment is, let's say $600 for that week, then you don't get an unemployment check the next week, but if you make less you will get the difference.



MiamiKid said:


> Very well stated.


Yep, it starts at 50% of the drivers know that is nowhere near the percentage of drivers that won't screw up,1% of the drivers, 2% of the drivers, less than 1% of the drivers that's where the pole should be. About 50% of the drivers here in Indianapolis Indiana are at the age of 50 and above. At the age of 65 drivers are on SSA, and are allowed by SSA to make as much money as they want to on the side. And, they do have enough sense that they are not going to cheat the government, they know the repercussions that can result; in other words they're not going to do something that's going to come back and bite them in the ASS.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mbd said:


> Too many positive tests inside the prison system


Yea. Prison. The ultimate self quarantine and "Stay At Home". And yet, it's not keeping people from getting infected? hhhmmmmm.... something  here...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As long as you report what you earn and how many hours, there is no fraud. I tell them the hours and the money. I get that from the F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* websites. I report it. The DOES in D.C. gives me the full six hundred bananas. I have filed two reports, so far. On one, I reported just under four hundred dollars for about fifteen hours of work. On the other I reported just over three hundred for the same fifteen hours. I have taxes taken out, so I receive just over five hundred potatoes.

If they still give me the money, that is their fault, not mine. I am reporting everything. I am aware that the D.C. Government can get the information from Uber or Lyft, or, from the Internal Revenue.. As I am aware of that, I do not hide anything.



DriverMark said:


> The ultimate self quarantine and "Stay At Home". And yet, it's not keeping people from getting infected?


https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisett...t-home-not-traveling-or-working/#19f520191655
*Majority Of New Coronavirus Cases In New York Are From People Staying At Home-Not Traveling Or Working*

Lisette VoytkoForbes Staff
Business
I cover breaking news.
Updated May 6, 2020, 03:24pm EDT
*TOPLINE*
New York Governor Andrew Cuomo shared initial survey results of hospitalized coronavirus patients during a Wednesday press conference, which said 66% of respondents were at home before being admitted, showing that the virus has continued to spread during lockdown, even as New York prepares for an eventual reopening.










According to the survey, 66% of coronavirus patients admitted to the hospital had been staying at ... [+]
ANGELA WEISS/AFP via Getty Images *KEY FACTS*
About 1,200 patients were surveyed from 113 hospitals over a three-day period, Cuomo said; his office did not respond to a request for comment by _Forbes_.

In addition to mostly coming from their homes, surveyed patients were more likely to be over 51 years old, and either nonessential workers, retired or unemployed.

96% of the surveyed patients had co-morbidities, which means nearly all had another chronic medical condition prior to catching coronavirus.

The survey also found that COVID-19 disproportionately affects African Americans and Hispanics living in the New York City area.

The New York survey appears to be unique in that it released results on where patients came from before being hospitalized.

Some of the survey's results on ethnicity and age appeared to match a Centers for Disease Control study of hospitalized patients released April 8, 2020, which showed that older people and African Americans were more likely to have COVID-19.

PROMOTED
Grads of Life BrandVoice | Paid Program
* The Shared Value Of Inclusive Economic Recovery *

Civic Nation BrandVoice | Paid Program
* Inactive Education: How My High School Hindered My First Voting Experience *

UNICEF USA BrandVoice | Paid Program
* Protecting The Most Vulnerable Children During The COVID-10 Outbreak *

*Crucial quote*
"They're not working, they're not traveling, they're predominantly downstate, predominantly minority, predominantly older," said Cuomo. "Much of this comes down to what you do to protect yourself."
*Key background*
The survey was conducted because while new COVID-19 hospitalizations are down in New York, they are declining at a much slower rate than Cuomo would like, he said. Cuomo did not provide an explanation as to why so many of the surveyed patients were coming from their homes, but he did say it reaffirms precautions such as mask-wearing and handwashing to protect more vulnerable people. Cuomo said he was surprised by the survey results, because he expected more patients would be essential workers or using public transportation. "That's not the case," he said.
*Tangent*
Cuomo also revealed that an upstate agricultural greenhouse was experiencing an outbreak that he compared to the state's first outbreak in New Rochelle, as well as outbreaks seen at meat plants across the country. "It's not about meat or vegetables, it's about worker density and large gatherings," Cuomo said of the spread. 
*Further reading*
Hospitalization Rates and Characteristics of Patients Hospitalized with Laboratory-Confirmed Coronavirus Disease 2019 (CDC)

6 New Coronavirus Hotspots Around The U.S. Show Disease Still Spreading (Forbes)

NY Will Hire Contact Tracing 'Army' Of 17,000 To Battle Coronavirus, Cuomo Says (Forbes)

New COVID-19 Hospitalizations In N.Y. Drop Below 1,000 For First Day In A Month (Forbes)
*Full coverage and live updates on the Coronavirus*
Follow me on Twitter. Send me a secure tip. 

Lisette Voytko

I'm a New York-based journalist covering breaking news at Forbes. I hold a master's degree from Columbia University's Graduate School of Journal


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As long as you report what you earn and how many hours, there is no fraud. I tell them the hours and the money. I get that from the F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* websites. I report it. The DOES in D.C. gives me the full six hundred bananas. I have filed two reports, so far. On one, I reported just under four hundred dollars for about fifteen hours of work. On the other I reported just over three hundred for the same fifteen hours. I have taxes taken out, so I receive just over five hundred potatoes.
> 
> If they still give me the money, that is their fault, not mine. I am reporting everything. I am aware that the D.C. Government can get the information from Uber or Lyft, or, from the Internal Revenue.. As I am aware of that, I do not hide anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Who is this?


TOM PETTY, The COVID-19 Prophet


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


Will they even earn enough to throw them out of eligibility? Personally i report all my 1099 earnings weekly. Its not much.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I'm still working. Banked 1250 last week.
> 
> Sitting at 325 this week. I don't want UE.


What is your per mile rate in Peoria?


----------



## DowntownSac (Feb 3, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I'm still working. Banked 1250 last week.
> 
> Sitting at 325 this week. I don't want UE.


Proof ????


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


Yikes bro. Maybe you need to think harder about your wants and wishes. Hoping people get put in a bad spot? Even if you give them advice to do opposite. Stop worrying about what others choose to do with their lives.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> What is your per mile rate in Peoria?


U is 60 an L is 35. I think they both do 12 to 14 per min.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> U is 60 an L is 35. I think they both do 12 to 14 per min.


Wow, how trips to pull in $1250 at those rates?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Wow, how trips to pull in $1250 at those rates?


90 to 100. Almost half of that is Instacart. The remainder is Guber an Gryft. I'm on pace for 1k this week.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Stop pressuring me, it seems that there's a lot of pressure going on everyone during this covid-19 pandemic but..if one can look at this futuristic Michael Jackson and Janet Jackson music video made in 2009 you can see the covid-19 shape virus bouncing around on the floor midway between that damn video.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


I do not know why UP allows obvious trolls? Every other forum I have belonged to has.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I laughed HARD when I saw this thread title.
> 
> Opened thread and laughed some more. Thank you OP, I can now sleep in peace.


Same drill, this some funny ass shit!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No one will go to prison for fraud, even blatant fraud.

Prisons are already overcrowded. They are releasing almost all non violent offenders.

And Uber drivers aren't the only ones committing unemployment fraud. Bartenders, waiters... the list goes on and on.

Millions will be caught, and millions will have their future wages garnished to repay, with penalties and interest.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> No one will go to prison for fraud, even blatant fraud.
> Prisons are already overcrowded. They are releasing almost all non violent offenders.
> And Uber drivers aren't the only ones committing unemployment fraud. Bartenders, waiters... the list goes on and on.
> Millions will be caught, and millions will have their future wages garnished to repay, with penalties and interest.


No, the only thing people are going to jail for is for attending a church service in individual cars, or cutting someone's hair and not kissing a judges ass for feeding your kids, or going for a walk on the beach ... robbery? theft? They let you right out, or never make the arrest in the first place.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Remember your income is what you get from Uber minus their percent and minus your expense. With the mileage rate the government allows most trips don’t make a profit.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

I dont understand how uber drivers can collect unemployment, when they fill out the form they just say "im afraid to catch the virus" is that a legal reason? Or Say I get way less pings?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Not me. I am a perfect citizen . 👏😘


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> I dont understand how uber drivers can collect unemployment, when they fill out the form they just say "im afraid to catch the virus" is that a legal reason? Or Say I get way less pings?


 I bet there is lots you do not understand. Might I suggest you read this board? It's all been explained 6,423 times


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I bet there is lots you do not understand. Might I suggest you read this board? It's all been explained 6,423 times


link me


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You didn't list my choice in your poll -- 0.00%


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


What a sad POS u are.. this forum can bring out some of the most negative depressed individuals who hate there lives and who hates everyone is not as miserable as you.. So pathetic...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I bet there is lots you do not understand. Might I suggest you read this board? It's all been explained 6,423 times



Maybe it depends on the state.....some states say no, so youre wrong









*As States Reopen, Fear of Virus Won't Justify Jobless Benefits*
Laid-off workers counting on unemployment benefits to carry them safely through the Covid-19 pandemic face a wake-up call in Georgia and other states where governors are eager to reopen for business.







news.bloomberglaw.com

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/can-i-get-unemployment-if-i-am-independent-contractor.html


you were diagnosed with COVID-19 or experienced symptoms or are seeking a diagnosis
a member of your household that has been diagnosed with COVID-19
you are providing care to a family member with COVID-19
you have primary caregiving responsibility to a child that is unable to attend school due to COVID-19
you cannot reach your place of work because of a quarantine or advice of a health care provider to self-quarantine
you became a breadwinner after the head of your household has COVID-19
*you had to quit your work as a result of Coronavirus, or*
your work location was closed as a direct result of a COVID-19 public health emergency.


----------



## Sal_B (May 8, 2020)

Germanic Affairs said:


> After Fed catches them for not reporting their Uber income while on unemployment. Also can't wait for all the cry threads on every forum about how government didn't forgive their loan and now they have to pay it back.


No option for zero? Because that is what I choose. As if the Federal government should waste time hounding some RS drivers, who already have a very difficult life and earn very little money. Give it a break. Some people are filled with such self-loathing.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

No one will go to prison for fraud. “Oops forms were confusing. My bad. Sure I’ll pay ya back. Just give me some time.” Done! 

They’ll simply want the money you WEREN’T entitled to back.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

No ones going to jail over this. There are no rides. Even if you do make some money they'll just cut or stop your benefits or you pay it back.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> link me













Amos69 said:


> I bet there is lots you do not understand. Might I suggest you read this board? It's all been explained 6,423 times


Doesn't understand how Uber drivers can obtain unemployment but also wants you to do the research for him


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I've collected $0 in unemployment, worked my ass off during this. (delivery). I will report all earnings. And I have never scammed people looking for a ride.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Each state’s requirements are different

in Virginia you report Gross earnings (Before expenses)
In Texas you report Net earnings (After expenses)

regardless everyone is eligible as a self employed to file for PUA (under the DOL instructions to the states we qualify because of the decrease in business)

as a self employed business I decide what I consider a decrease in business

so since I stopped as my per ride profit went from the usual $9-$10 per ride to $3-$5 per ride I decided to sit until I feel Business will become consistently lucrative (or until the Fed $600 runs out)

And since I’m in Texas when I restart I use NET PROFITS as reportable on my weekly claim (AFTER EXPENSES)

so while business in August- December may return To my minimum self employed profits I still do my weekly profit loss to get the extra $207 from unemployment

We are businesses

Do the accounting properly & make the Money!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nobody actually makes a profit doing rideshare, if you keep accurate records and use an accountant, you wind up getting a loss on your taxes every year. So all the money coming in is yours to keep and it helps you pay less in taxes.

If you are scamming unemployment, that’s another thing, you are required, in most states, to report any income while you’re collecting UI.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Almost none will go to jail. Why would the government do that when they can happily juice you like a bloated grape?
> 
> You get to pay the money back in full: [Cha-Ching]
> 
> ...


We need a poll on who the NEXT
Celebrity Example will be !

The I.R.S. LOCKS UP ONE EVERY TAX SEASON TO SCARE THE PUBLIC.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not condoning being unethical at all. The thread is about the possibility of prison time here, not whether the act should be done or not. I agree it would be both unethical and silly to try.


^^^ one of the most ethical guys around here, mods and members included..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We need a poll on who the NEXT
> Celebrity Example will be !
> 
> The I.R.S. LOCKS UP ONE EVERY TAX SEASON TO SCARE THE PUBLIC.


Pelosi.
No.
Shiff.
No.
Comey.
No.
Hillary.
No.

Ahhh, SO many choices.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

12345678 said:


> Remember your income is what you get from Uber minus their percent and minus your expense. With the mileage rate the government allows most trips don't make a profit.


Well... technically that's net income.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We need a poll on who the NEXT
> Celebrity Example will be !
> 
> The I.R.S. LOCKS UP ONE EVERY TAX SEASON TO SCARE THE PUBLIC.


OK, so maybe this is a seperate thread but ... WHO IS THE CELEBRITY on THIS forum going to jail?
I want to be on @Samman 's jury. hehehe, yea.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> OK, so maybe this is a seperate thread but ... WHO IS THE CELEBRITY on THIS forum going to jail?
> I want to be on @Samman 's jury. hehehe, yea.


Nope Fail Bueno

you get a NOPE 
and you get a NOPE
and you get a NOPE
everyone gets a NOPE


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Samman said:


> Nope Fail Bueno
> 
> you get a NOPE
> and you get a NOPE
> ...


Hi @Samman .....&#128535;


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I've collected $0 in unemployment, worked my ass off during this. (delivery). I will report all earnings. And I have never scammed people looking for a ride.


You go bro.
Its been unbelievable with Eats and DD.
$200 is a slow night. $300 is easy. $400 + is reachable on some nights!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

HoratioCaine said:


> You go bro.
> Its been unbelievable with Eats and DD.
> $200 is a slow night. $300 is easy. $400 + is reachable on some nights!


400$ x night? Wow . Good for you .


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Hi @Samman .....&#128535;


EXTRA Nope!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OK, so maybe this is a seperate thread but ... WHO IS THE CELEBRITY on THIS forum going to jail?
> I want to be on @Samman 's jury. hehehe, yea.


Did you see the theory about you two that I proposed on that other thread? I think its pretty sound and plausible.



Samman said:


> EXTRA Nope!


Yo man long time no see! Have you seen that shit they're doing up in Canada?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

mch said:


> Did you see the theory about you two that I proposed on that other thread? I think its pretty sound and plausible.
> 
> 
> Yo man long time no see! Have you seen that shit their doing up in Canada?


link or NOPE


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> 400$ x night? Wow . Good for you .


Thanks.
Its been crazy last 2 months doing delivery in Minneapolis. But restuarants open June 1 for dine in so I guess the party might be coming to an end!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

HoratioCaine said:


> Thanks.
> Its been crazy last 2 months doing delivery in Minneapolis. But restuarants open June 1 for dine in so I guess the party might be coming to an end!


Unless they have outside dining tables I personally would not go and eat inside .


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

12345678 said:


> Remember your income is what you get from Uber minus their percent and minus your expense. With the mileage rate the government allows most trips don't make a profit.


Exactly... If you report it any other way your doing it wrong. This is how I file my taxes as well.. I didn't set up the system but be assured I'm going to take advantage of it for the next 35 weeks. And if they extend the $600 out longer ... That is fine as well.

I paid unemployment taxes for 28 years as a business owner... It's my turn.



dnlbaboof said:


> I dont understand how uber drivers can collect unemployment, when they fill out the form they just say "im afraid to catch the virus" is that a legal reason? Or Say I get way less pings?


Yep thanks to the Cares act.... Thanks Trump.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> I dont understand how uber drivers can collect unemployment, when they fill out the form they just say "im afraid to catch the virus" is that a legal reason? Or Say I get way less pings?


Well I am scared to catch the virus. I am 55, got pneumonia twice. Was a smoker. Also I paid taxes for 20+ years. With my regular job and Uber. I dam deserved that money.


----------

